# what is the meaning of 'saadiq'



## beyza (Dec 6, 2009)

I am going to open an account in standard chartered bank

there are some accounts related with the word saadiq.

I coudnt undersand it.

what does it means?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware it is the Arabic word for friend. It think it can also mean true.

-


----------



## beyza (Dec 6, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> As far as I am aware it is the Arabic word for friend. It think it can also mean true.
> 
> -


thx now i get it it reminds me a turkish word which is originally arabic. the meaning of the word in turkish is faithful. it can be it.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> As far as I am aware it is the Arabic word for friend. It think it can also mean true.
> 
> -


Sadeeq is friend
Saadiq is truthful


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

mmm i think i will shutup all people here know arabic that is good the best answer here like what basmoli said


----------

